# A4221 - supplies for maintenance of drug infusion catheter, per week



## amsmith22 (Feb 8, 2011)

My pharmacist posed this question:

"If access to the port is only necessary once per month but we send enough supply to maintain the catheter for the whole month, can we bill for all four weeks of the month since the units are based per week"

I'm not sure I even understand his question completely but any help would be awesome.


----------

